# A day in the life of my helper



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2012)

I kept hearing bumping and banging while I was on the computer...
















...so I figured I'd better take her outside before she tears up the house. First off she decided to help with the leaves:






Then she took a look at the cement tortoise shoe scraper to make sure it was ok:






Some of the tortoises had knocked off a few potted plants and broke the pots, so I was re-potting them and Misty had to check to make sure I wasn't tossing anything important:





And while I was busy with that, she took the baster that I use to water seedlings and gave it a good once-over:






"I wonder if I can catch that gold fish..."






I got about 8 or 10 of these:






Before I was finally able to figure out the click on the camera and get this:





Going into the Aldabra pen to see if there was any poop to pick up.


Now she's quietly laying at my feet, amidst all the chewed up cardboard from earlier today, dreaming about what kind of mischief she can get into:


----------



## Blakem (Oct 24, 2012)

This is great. SHe has such a cute face! Kind of weimaraner face and color of her body.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 24, 2012)

shes a busy little helper yvonne.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love Weimaraner's. They are so pretty


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2012)

*ga-a-a-a-ack!!!*

Paleese...Misty is a doberman with un-cropped ears.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oops...I should of caught that one....sry... my bad. It was the ears that threw me off....I'm so embarrassed..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## kanalomele (Oct 24, 2012)

What fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 24, 2012)

That's so funny thanks for making me laugh! I haven't had dogs in years, but yours reminds me so much of my black lab


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 25, 2012)

Y'vonne.......I'd be your helper any day too! ......

Great looking pooch! 

JD~


----------



## harris (Oct 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> *ga-a-a-a-ack!!!*
> 
> Paleese...Misty is a doberman with un-cropped ears.



Ha!!!!

She's a cutie. I love the mischevious ones.


----------



## wellington (Oct 25, 2012)

Gotta love the way they help. Always keeping us on our toes, making sure our minds and bodies stay sharp and does not get to rest to long They are so darn cute and the problem is they know it


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2012)

Somebody needs a crate or a kennel for a few more months...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

Tom, I was just about to say that! One of the hardest things about working at a petstore is trying to convince people that the only way they are going to be able to stop their puppy chewing up their house when they are away is to crate... most either say "I've heard this bitter spray really works" and something along the lines of "but I don't want to crate my BABY!" So frustrating 

Misty is very cute though... obviously very helpful as well. Not much of a puppy anymore, though!!!


----------



## vicky219 (Sep 29, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 29, 2018)

She's beautiful


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 29, 2018)

That is a priceless companion right there! Love her color too


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 29, 2018)

What a mischievous minx that Misty is!!


----------



## surfergirl (Nov 25, 2018)

I love it! She is beautiful and makes every day interesting and an adventure for you! She says she is helping you stay young keeping her out of trouble...hehehe


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 25, 2018)

My helpers, Olive and PUCK, are mostly Labrador rescues ... they always have lots of advice on my driving.




Mostly though, they snooze on the couch.




Olive sometimes wonders if Darwin, my redfoot, would be tasty ... PUCK does not.




Olive's sometimes a little Chewie ... [emoji23]


Jamie


----------



## coshepard (Dec 2, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 258162
> 
> 
> My helpers, Olive and PUCK, are mostly Labrador rescues ... they always have lots of advice on my driving.
> ...


love the chewbaca jacket! I LOVE STAR WARS


----------

